# Just a quick q



## julius (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey all, just an other noob question regarding the darkroom.

I am wanting to develop a roll of Ilford HP5 with Ildord Ilfotec LC29 at 1+19. I'm looking at the details on the film box, and have found my developer and concentration but there are columns (eg. 250/50, 400/27, 800/30) that contain different developing times and I'm not sure what they represent.

Thanks again


----------



## motcon (Jun 6, 2006)

the first number in each set is the iso. the second number is the din (primarily used in germany).

hp5 has a box rate of 400. i'll assume that you shot it at 400. use the first number in each series.

if you shot it at 400 you should be: 6.5 minutes at 20c at your dilution (1+19)


----------



## julius (Jun 6, 2006)

thank you


----------



## motcon (Jun 6, 2006)

my plzr.


----------



## julius (Jun 8, 2006)

I am now wanting to develop a much slower film Ilford PANF which is ISO 50 with the same developer Ilford Ilfotec LC29. But the inside of this box has a smaller list of developers and doesnt include my developer. Does this mean that I need a different developer to develope slower films? Or should I just keep it in there for longer?


----------



## julius (Jun 8, 2006)

Forget that, found it on the Ilford site


----------

